

Daniel Ek's answer to all the noise about Spotify lately - erdemg
https://news.spotify.com/se/2014/11/11/2-billion-and-counting/

======
programminggeek
The thing is, say not having your music on Spotify gained 0.5 million album
sales. At $10/album that's $5 million. Over what period did she earn the
supposed $6 million?

Taylor Swift and/or her management has played everyone like a fiddle in this
PR game. She stands up for artists, makes a stink, and gets a lot of press and
sells a ton of albums.

People now continue to write about this to prove her wrong, but only end up
proving her strategy to be the right one.

Not putting her music on Spotify in a very public way probably made her more
money than keeping her albums on Spotify. Her fans still have plenty of ways
of consuming her music, so it's a net win for everybody.

